# How to make GA14DE angrier?



## FearTomi (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've been searching through the forum but i haven't found a good answer for my question. So i own an N15 Almera with a GA14DE engine and i want to make it slightly faster. Most of the answers are like "put a turbo on it" but turbo is not an option for me as i really don't want to kill the engine and also an SR20 swap would be cheaper. Anyway is there any ideas or hints and tips what can i do to get a few more horses out of this engine? If anyone here owns a car with the same motor please don't hesitate to share your "tuning" stuff with me

Thanks in advance for your help!

Tomi


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

How fast is it now, 0-60? 11 seconds? 12?

Angrier without shortening the engine lifetime? Without blueprinting?

What time, labor & cost constraints do you want to put on this job? 
Overconstrained = NoCanDo, MustCompromise.


----------



## FearTomi (Apr 16, 2016)

OhmsLaw said:


> How fast is it now, 0-60? 11 seconds? 12?
> 
> Angrier without shortening the engine lifetime? Without blueprinting?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer man! Your questions are fair enough. I know it is not the fastest engine but i am sure there is more potential. Basic tuning wouldn't hurt the engine that much as a turbo would do. Am i right? It's currently 11 sec from 0 to 60 (87 HP @ 6000 rpm). I would do pretty much anything but turboing it. Time and money doesn't really matter. I was thinking about chip tuning but if i am right stock Nissan ecu can't be tuned. Would like to get an extra 15-20 hp. Please note that i am not a professional this is why i've turned to you guys. I thought you know some tricks like (injector change etc.) that can bring a few more HP.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You are right, ECU tuning doesn't appear to be available for your model. Since you don't want to go turbo, nitrous oxide is available for your model. Check this site:

Nissan Almera tuning parts ? AVB Sports car tuning & spare parts

A low shot of NOS should work OK as long as you don't overdo it.

Installing an SR20DE is a very popular mod. It was a stock option so it'll install very easily. There are tons of high performance parts available as the engine was highly used in 240SX racing. To begin with it has more displacement then your GA so by just leaving the SR stock, there will be a nice performance boost.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

What you may expect.

nitrous oxide "hp increase" pdf - Google Search

and 

0-60 "hp to weight ratio" - Google Search

If only 1 in 10 owners with your car get down to X seconds, other things being equal these are your odds of getting down to X seconds. 
For sure, X > 3 seconds.



FearTomi said:


> 11 sec
> 87 HP
> extra 15-20 hp.


0-60 in 11 sec gives you 1/4th of G, avg.

Ideally (87/[87 + 15] x 11 = 9.4 seconds & 0.3 G but the accel (speed vs. time) curve is not a straight line, it's steeper at lower speeds.


----------



## FearTomi (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for your answer guys! I think i'll stay with the engine swap then


----------

